# Bristol Speedway VT/UT



## riprap (Mar 2, 2016)

I know this isn't new news, but thought it would be interesting. I don't know how to make a poll, but maybe a mod could. Who thinks the UT/VT game will have a larger attendance than the Nascar race?

Based on the last few races, and UT can fill up just over 100,000, I vote for the football game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

Hard to say Rip... Nascar does such a good job hiding the empty grand stands (or removing them) from TV and posting different attendance records..


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to say Rip... Nascar does such a good job hiding the empty grand stands (or removing them) from TV and posting different attendance records..



It's been pretty noticeable lately. Even the night race hasn't been selling out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

They say itll sell out with close to the max 150k in the grandstands plus I think they are putting some fans in the infield. It will be a sight to see for sure. Will also have a huge scoreboard hanging above the field. Bristol still sells out their races though don't they?


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bristol still sells out their races though don't they?



No. Not even close.    Not even for the night race.    It use to be about impossible to get Bristol tickets for the night race.  Now you can walk up to the gate and purchase.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> No. Not even close.    Not even for the night race.    It use to be about impossible to get Bristol tickets for the night race.  Now you can walk up to the gate and purchase.



You put a crappy product on the track and those results shouldn't shock anyone. The last race I attended was Bristol..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> No. Not even close.    Not even for the night race.    It use to be about impossible to get Bristol tickets for the night race.  Now you can walk up to the gate and purchase.



Dang really? I do remember back in the late 90s as a teen dad tried to get us some tickets but there was a waiting list. Ppl would be on the list for YEARS before theyd get tickets.


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2016)

Tracks like Bristol have the best action. I don't know why the attendance has suffered there. 

I think the biggest thing Nascar could do is shorten the season or shorten the length of a race. Start later in the year to miss the spring season and all the bad weather. Fall is usually a drier season. 

It doesn't take 500 miles to see who has the best car. With the technology now there are very few blown engines. Back in the day Petty would say if a guy out ran you, usually you didn't have to worry about it cause most likely he would have trouble. Not today. Nascar's rules and pit road penalties are usually the culprit.

By mid race you can pick out the 2 or 3 cars that have a shot that day. If there is another he might be sandbagging and the shorter race will make him fight to stay up front. Now they can usually rely on a nascar "debris" caution to bunch the field up for a good finish. Punishing the team out front who has been racing their rear off all day.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

Well with all this said its an easy pick then! The football game wil be the largest in the history of the world and will prolly be over 150k


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> I think the biggest thing Nascar could do is shorten the season or shorten the length of a race.



Both!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well with all this said its an easy pick then! The football game wil be the largest in the history of the world and will prolly be over 150k




I wonder how many of those fans attending actually have EBT cards?


----------



## chocolate dog (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder how many of those fans attending actually have EBT cards?



We are playing playing Virginia Tech so...
Any Hokie fans on here?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We are playing playing Virginia Tech so...
> Any Hokie fans on here?



I was actually leaning more towards the Vols side for the majority of EBT cards.. Although, you knew that.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

Duh lol. I think those tickets will be pretty high $$ so youll at least have to have a job to be able to afford em. Cheapest Ive seen online are 160$ a piece.


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2016)

chocolate dog said:


> Both!



Basketball, Baseball, Nascar too long. Baseball has been trying to do the time clock deal to shorten the game. Football season seems to be about right. NFL can start at 1pm and be done by 4pm max. Usually lengthened by commercial time outs. 2 to 2 1/2 hours is a good time. Since nascar tries to be like other sports, race to the halfway and have a 15 minute break and team can make wholesale changes to the car. That would be pretty interesting I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You put a crappy product on the track and those results shouldn't shock anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> The racing has not been good lately either.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2016)

volsux= nascarsux


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You put a crappy product on the track and those results shouldn't shock anyone. The last race I attended was Bristol..



Then if that's the case Tennessee football should have very few seats filled.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Then if that's the case Tennessee football should have very few seats filled.



Itll be a full house and youll be jealous bec whoever you root for didn't come up with an idea to have the worlds largest ever seen in person football game. History. Sure your team may do the same thing in the following years but they'll just be copying ut/vt cause they want in on the cash cow that's gonna be The Battle at Bristol!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2016)

bama and vt would fill it for sure


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama and vt would fill it for sure



They are gonna split it down the middle much like the fla/uga game. Itll be a sell out and a sight to see for college football fans for sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

90% of us watch the game on TV and if it is not at our home field we could care less about the location.


----------



## skeeter24 (Mar 3, 2016)

riprap said:


> Tracks like Bristol have the best action. I don't know why the attendance has suffered there.



They repaved the track around 2008 or so.  Produced one lane racing.  They ground the track and now it has incredible grip and provides two lanes of racing and great side by side battles.  Unfortunately most people liked Bristol because in the old days the only way to pass was to punt someone.  It was more like bumper cars than racing but people loved it.

I remember in 2005 I could not go to the night race and put my tickets up on ebay.  For 2 tickets to Friday and Saturday night it brought $2,800.  You would not get more than face now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 90% of us watch the game on TV and if it is not at our home field we could care less about the location.



It would be nice to attend just to be apart of the history and the year the Vols turn it around. Can't imagine what the environment will be like either.  But those seats are going to be hard on the eyes


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

I would think there would be some good seats, but prolly be hard to get them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 3, 2016)

Even on tv it will be a sight to see!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Even on tv it will be a sight to see!



all that nasty orange


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> all that nasty orange



NO! All the FANS of football! In one place! World record attendance for a game. Its gonna be awesome! Wish I could go but I allotted my football ticket money this year for the bama game in Knoxville!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wish I could go but I allotted my football ticket money this year for the bama game in Knoxville!



Not very smart...... at least you know your boys might actually win at Bristol.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not very smart...... at least you know your boys might actually win at Bristol.



Wouldn't surprise me if they beat Bama. It would be nice if 10rc had a better apponent for the game but VT fans travel well. Going to be a site to see that's for sure


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 3, 2016)

Unicoi this is the year that we have the best shot imo. We have everyone back they lose lots of key guys. Its at Knoxville. Lots of reasons we win that game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Unicoi this is the year that we have the best shot imo. We have everyone back they lose lots of key guys. Its at Knoxville. Lots of reasons we win that game.



so. the game is at bryant denny north. bama will have a better o line. capable d. improved receivers, a derrick henry clone and other 5 star backs. sounds like a run away win for the vols.  oh, and abetter qb, coaches, bench, subs, and game plan too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2016)

There will be much more interest in 2017's opener, imo


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2016)

UT fans guaranteeing a win against Bamer, that is interesting.


----------



## Tnhunter (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't wait!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 5, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not very smart...... at least you know your boys might actually win at Bristol.



lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so. the game is at bryant denny north. bama will have a better o line. capable d. improved receivers, a derrick henry clone and other 5 star backs. sounds like a run away win for the vols.  oh, and abetter qb, coaches, bench, subs, and game plan too.



Maybe,  but it took a fumble under 2 min for yall to walk out of Bryant Denny with a win against a bunch of freshmen and sophomores and a mediocre DC.

If yall are lucky,  you'll get revenge in Atl


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT fans guaranteeing a win against Bamer, that is interesting.



Hmm I said best shot not GURANTEE. You may need a new reader.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hmm I said best shot not GURANTEE. You may need a new reader.



he hired accubonds old reader.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hmm I said best shot not GURANTEE. You may need a new reader.



Just wanted you to see how it feels to have words put into your mouth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 6, 2016)

When have I put words in your mouth? Have I said Uga fans call for a nc yearly? Sure..but that's the truth. One guy on here did just this past season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

This game will have zero meaning by 3 games into the season. Both of the teams suck! Heck, the Vols are excited cause they actually might win an opening game..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This game will have zero meaning by 3 games into the season. Both of the teams suck! Heck, the Vols are excited cause they actually might win an opening game..



See this comment right here reminds us all on here that you are nothing but a troll. A legit troll. You bring no meaningful commentary to this board. We won our opener last season. TROLL


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> See this comment right here reminds us all on here that you are nothing but a troll. A legit troll. You bring no meaningful commentary to this board. We won our opener last season. TROLL



Yep.. A legit troll.. Let me make it a little more clear.. 

This game will have zero meaning 3 games in. Both teams suck! Heck, the Vols are excited they might actually win an opening game against a decent opponent. 

I wasn't counting the openings of Austin Peavy, Bowling Green or Utah State.. I actually meant, when the Vols would be on a stage like Oregon, Oklahoma or VT.. 

Does that clear things up for you? That is why I said 3 games..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

Bowling green had a better record than VT the last two years im not sure why you think BG isn't good?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2016)

Roll Tide. Daily volsux


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

Wonder which if these two teams or maybe even both have a better record than uga at the end of the year would you say uga sucks? Prolly not prolly still say theyd beat bama in nc game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bowling green had a better record than VT the last two years im not sure why you think BG isn't good?



Man, you just walk right into things don't you..

You just proved my point little Jedi.. VT isn't ANY good either! That's why the game will have "ZERO" meaning 3 games into the season.. They both suck! 

Why do I not think Bowling Green is good?
I don't know.. How about the fact that their 1st season was in 1919 and their bowl record is 5 - 7??? Just for starters..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bowling green had a better record than VT the last two years im not sure why you think BG isn't good?



va tek also plays better competition year in and out; and is in a tougher conference.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

The only meaning the game has honestly is being the world record for attendance at a football game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> va tek also plays better competition year in and out; and is in a tougher conference.



They lose to duke Miami and east Carolina bout every year now they are not better.


----------

